
Ask HN: Does your company Zoom or nah? - psmithsfhn
Why or why not?<p>For my current job, the answer is &#x27;nah&#x27;. I think the reason is: because we are technologically incapable of doing it, even if we wanted to do it.<p>(Don&#x27;t shoot the messenger.)<p>We do audio&#x2F;screenshare-only meetings -- i.e. we do not use Zoom or other software to put our faces&#x2F;bodies&#x2F;apts&#x2F;houses&#x2F;dogs&#x2F;children&#x2F;significant-others&#x2F;furniture&#x2F;books&#x2F;social-class&#x2F;personal-lives on camera.<p>I have decided I really like this, and this is the best way to work remotely.<p>Sometimes we do audio-only meetings without the screensharing, and vice-versa.<p>There now seems to be some counter-momentum to the Zoom&#x2F;video-is-better (because non-verbal communication is everything*) narrative, but I&#x27;m curious if my company is unique in this no-Zoom regard.<p>I don&#x27;t have a &quot;Zoom Shirt&quot;.<p>I consider the ability to work without video on me to be a major plus of my current work situation. I would even like to search for a new job with this as one of my primary criteria -- pretty close to a prerequisite.
======
jetti
We have moved to Zoom for our team meetings but as a company we use goto
meeting. My team used Slack for our standup but we were having a bunch of
issues and a teammate has a paid Zoom account and was pushing for that. We are
happy about Zoom compared to Slack for video calls. We are a normally
distributed team so the video chat is an important aspect for us.

------
verdverm
We prefer Google Meet because we already pay for it and multiple people can
screen share at the same time. Really great for dev collab / standup.

Zoom seems to have security risk, so we've started asking vendors to use our
links instead of their Zoom links. A little harder with clients...

